# photoshop slice tool



## bella (Oct 21, 2003)

How do I turn off the slice tool, and get rid of the icon on the left corner. It's so annoying when I accidently click on the tool. Thanks.
::love::


----------



## Urbansory (Oct 21, 2003)

View > Show > Slices

Simply click it then it won't show. It's easier in Imageready, just click the button in the tool palette.


----------



## bella (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks, how simple....


----------

